# Sweet Original Persons Whizzer Leather Saddle Top



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 24, 2022)

As found, top in outstanding condition, bottom of pan has rust spots like an African leopard. 13 by 13 inches. Persons badge intact. $125 starting bid to keep you fruit bats at bay.  Your Whizzer needs this!


----------



## toyman (Apr 24, 2022)

$130


----------



## TheChase1 (Apr 24, 2022)

$136.33😑


----------



## coryplayford_2009 (Apr 24, 2022)

$140.00


----------



## TheChase1 (Apr 24, 2022)

$149


----------



## coryplayford_2009 (Apr 24, 2022)

$155.00


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 24, 2022)

coryplayford_2009 said:


> $155.00



Deal, thanks Cory.  Sending you a PM.


----------



## TheChase1 (Apr 26, 2022)

What a nice saddle Enjoy


----------

